# Sex during the 2ww- namely during potential implantation.



## ladykilla421

My question for you ladies is- Could it be detrimental to have sex while one is experiencing implantation bleeding (possible implantation bleeding, I cant be sure) By detrimental I mean could it risk the potential pregnancy? Im experiencing very light spotting, which subsided not too long ago Im knod of scared of bd'ing in case it was indeed implantation bleeding and I could be putting my chances of a viable pregnancy at risk. Any insight would be uber appreciated! Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## NYColoradoan

I was just wondering this last night, too. Can BDing interfere with implantation?


----------



## HockeyMom

Great Question...I'd like to know as well.


----------



## readyformore

My fertility specialist said no, sex won't interfere.

I've bd during my 2ww with all 3 of my kids.

I wouldn't even worry about it!

Good luck.


----------



## aaaaa

I did a big net search for this answer last cycle. I found very conflicting opinions. I read everything from "it is completely safe" to "as long as you don't orgasm it is ok (uterin contractions can interfere even through the first trimester)." I'm not sure, so during the second part of the 2ww I have decided just to not risk it. :(


----------



## Babybaba

Ohh good question, I got really paranoid when I sneezed the other day thinking if somethings happening down there I don't wanna sneeze it off course!!! Lol

I remember my dh saying that when we get pregnant we won't have sex the last three months of pregnancy ad he doesn't want to hurt the baby! Men eh! Lol cute!


----------



## Babybaba

Ps I didn't particularly like the idea of no sex for three months!!! We had a good giggle about it and I think he was quite relieved when I told him his member won't hurt the baby!!! Lol!!!
Xx


----------



## readyformore

You CAN have sex and orgasm during the entire length of pregnancy, including the 2ww. Just ask any ob/gyn. 

If you found something saying otherwise on google, I'd consider the source.


----------



## NYColoradoan

Good to know, thanks ladies! I also panic every time I sneeze. I'm just ultra paranoid and want that bean to stick.


----------



## Babybaba

Nycoloradoan you have no idea how good you have made me feel by saying about the sneezing!!! Hehehe!!

We are so funny eh!!
Xoxo


----------



## HockeyMom

Good Info! Best of Luck Girls!


----------



## ladykilla421

Thank you so much for the insight ladies!!! I really appreciate it...for a while there I was thinking this post was going to go unanswered!


----------

